# R.I.P  WhoopAss



## Brian Johns (Sep 18, 2004)

Folks,

I decided to drop the "WhoopAss" handle and just go with my real name. While I had fun with the old handle (it came from the hilarious movie, "Waterboy"), it was time to drop it and move on. There are no real compelling reason other than the fact that I'm on the Board of Directors of the IMAF and I decided that it was time to have a more "professional" handle on this forum. Nothing more.

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Mao (Sep 18, 2004)

Brian who??   :idunno: 
Se ya' Brother,
Dan


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 18, 2004)

Welcome! I'm glad you've become more 'serious' with your handle switch.  I'm sure your old one was fun when you had it.  Now, let's not get too serious.

- Ceicei


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 18, 2004)

Nice to meet some more people from OH.


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 18, 2004)

Yeah Brian,

As you recall I always had too much respect to call you by your full handle.

Take care,

Harold


----------



## Seigi (Sep 18, 2004)

Wait a minute???

YOU, Professional, I've seen you train?

Come on!!!

(just kidding)

Peace :jedi1:  :asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 18, 2004)

Welcome to the ranks of the 'Un-Anonymous"

 We are a surly crowd at best, cuz people can actually find and talk to us.  DARN!!!

 -Michael


----------



## Brian Johns (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey Harold,

Thanks, man. I had noticed that and appreciate that. But it was a fun handle while it lasted !!   

Take care,
Brian




			
				Palusut said:
			
		

> Yeah Brian,
> 
> As you recall I always had too much respect to call you by your full handle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian Johns (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey whoa whoa whoa dude,

Do you want me to WHOOP your *** ? 

:supcool:

Just kidding.

Take care,
Brian





			
				Seigi said:
			
		

> Wait a minute???
> 
> YOU, Professional, I've seen you train?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mao (Sep 19, 2004)

Querry,
  Does Palusut mean that he called you by the first half, or the second half of your old handle??  
tata,
Dan Mc.


----------



## GAB (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi all,

I see that Arnisador is someone who posted 13,000 plus posts, now the account is closed. Could anyone tell me who that person was or is?

Regards, Gary


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 23, 2004)

GAB said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I see that Arnisador is someone who posted 13,000 plus posts, now the account is closed. Could anyone tell me who that person was or is?
> 
> Regards, Gary


The short answer is to read all 13,000 post and let us know!!! :rofl:


----------



## GAB (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Palusut, 

It shows he was a moderator at one time, his profile does not show a name, was he gone before you were involved with the board?

I think I will have to pass on the reading of all the posts, if that is the short answer. I guess I will just keep guessing...

Regards, Gary


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 24, 2004)

GAB said:
			
		

> Hi Palusut,
> 
> It shows he was a moderator at one time, his profile does not show a name, was he gone before you were involved with the board?
> 
> ...


Hi Gary,

I was just joking.

Please see this thread: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15614&highlight=arnisador.

Palusut


----------



## GAB (Sep 24, 2004)

Palusut,

Thanks,

Regards, Gary


----------

